# Problem with truggy



## jan k. (Feb 7, 2015)

I have some stearing problems with my electric rc 2wd truggy AM10ST 
Problems:
When I drive more than 10 min it start to turning LEFT on the max speed 
The car was bought in september 2013 and I didn't use it for like 5 mouhths I think there are some conection problems 
Can enyone help me please


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi, welcome to TSF.

Threads are specific to the original poster. If you have a new problem, you should start a new thread, so I have started one for you. Someone will be along to answer your query shortly.


----------

